# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map a star system

## KaiAeon

The size of the star system can vary from a solar system (with well defined planets and cultures), galaxy (á la Star Wars), galaxy clusters to a nebula and beyond (think multi-verse).

Media: Digital or hand drawn
3D or 2D

----------

